# 40 clove Chicken



## Chile Chef (Jun 3, 2009)

I took Alton's Browns 40 clove chicken recipe and I've made it my own, I've made a honey glaze that I Iused for the gloden brown tender crust, I made a doble batch of the glaze so I could also inject the rest of the glaze inside the bird.


I messed up and I kind of cut the skin a little too much as you can see in the photo, But IT'S killer though, the meat is very tender and juicy, it melts in your mouth, and the garlic cloves taste AWESOME.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope you used garlic and not cloves!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 3, 2009)

Scotch said:


> I hope you used garlic and not cloves!


I did Scotch, I just don't know why the picture didn't show up.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2009)

40 cloves of garlic chicken is one of our favorites here.  Really, really yummy.

What I do to insert the garlic is to run my fingers under the skin, lifting it a bit, then insert the garlic between the flesh and the skin.  You can really load a chicken with garlic this way.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 3, 2009)

Katie E said:


> 40 cloves of garlic chicken is one of our favorites here.  Really, really yummy.
> 
> What I do to insert the garlic is to run my fingers under the skin, lifting it a bit, then insert the garlic between the flesh and the skin.  You can really load a chicken with garlic this way.


Thank you Katie, 


I think that's my main trouble, I've used a chef's knifes to make slits, Next time I will take your advice.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 3, 2009)

Yummmmmmmmm


----------



## Scotch (Jun 3, 2009)

Chile Chef said:


> I did Scotch, I just don't know why the picture didn't show up.



How long did you cook that? It doesn't look nearly done to me.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 3, 2009)

Scotch said:


> How long did you cook that? It doesn't look nearly done to me.


1 hour and a half @ 350 degrees, I followed Alton's Browns recipe precisely for the cooking part, It's fully cooked and its white,


----------



## msmofet (Jun 3, 2009)

yes i think i would have cooked it a bit longer till skin was a nice brown all over.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 3, 2009)

I did everything but the searing part, 



> *Directions*
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
> Season chicken with salt and pepper. Toss with a 2 tablespoons olive oil and brown on both sides in a wide fry pan or skillet over high heat. Remove from heat, add oil, thyme, and garlic cloves. Cover and bake for 1 1/2 hours.
> Remove chicken from the oven, let rest for 5 to 10 minutes, carve, and serve.


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2009)

A favorite of mine.  I often add a pierced or halved lemon to the garlic.  The way I learned it was to not peel the garlic, and it sure makes it easier.


----------



## SRL (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah yeah, looks great! I'm gonna try something like it. I love garlic. I almost didn't read the thread because I assumed it meant "Cloves". LOL


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, Hello SRL, One thing you got to know about me right now that I don't have good grammar, but my spelling gotten way better!

Oh guess what everyone? 

The stove is on the fritz It took 3 hours to cook this chicken, I put it back in the oven this morning for an another hour and a half, So what I'm saying it's not heating to 350 like it should and I've called maintenance.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 4, 2009)

Derek, I asked about the cloves instead of garlic because that happened to me once. I lived in an apartment with two other guys during my senior year of college, and we took turns cooking all our own food. We didn't know much, but we had a cookbook (Betty Crocker or Good Housekeeping or something like that) so we experimented. My girlfriend, who is now my wife, knew even less than we did. 

One evening it was my turn to cook and the meal was Swiss Steak. My GF read the instructions and I did the work. When she told me to add 4 cloves, it seemed perfectly normal to me, and I did what she said the recipe said to do. Of course, what the recipe really said was 4 cloves of GARLIC, a difference that was lost on her. The result was very weird Swiss Steak!

Imagine a chicken roasted with 40 cloves!


----------



## Scotch (Jun 4, 2009)

BTW, the dish was made famous by James Beard. Here's a link to his version of the recipe:

_*Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic *_

It's very, very good. The garlic becomes quite mild and buttery, like roasted garlic.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Derek, I asked about the cloves instead of garlic because that happened to me once. I lived in an apartment with two other guys during my senior year of college, and we took turns cooking all our own food. We didn't know much, but we had a cookbook (Betty Crocker or Good Housekeeping or something like that) so we experimented. My girlfriend, who is now my wife, knew even less than we did.
> 
> One evening it was my turn to cook and the meal was Swiss Steak. My GF read the instructions and I did the work. When she told me to add 4 cloves, it seemed perfectly normal to me, and I did what she said the recipe said to do. Of course, what the recipe really said was 4 cloves of GARLIC, a difference that was lost on her. The result was very weird Swiss Steak!
> 
> Imagine a chicken roasted with 40 cloves!


I betcha you had a smile so you wouldn't hurt your ole ladies feelings right? and I wish I had freinds that would cook with me instead of being too busy, but that's what college will before, It will be making freinds that will not be too busy for you, It will be learning about photography and cooking.





Scotch said:


> BTW, the dish was made famous by James Beard. Here's a link to his version of the recipe:
> 
> _*Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic *_
> 
> It's very, very good. The garlic becomes quite mild and buttery, like roasted garlic.


I will try it out next time I make it.

Here's Altons Brown's 40 clove chicken, And I'm pretty sure I didn't make the mistake and mis read it. 40 Cloves and a Chicken Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## Scotch (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, she wasn't that old -- then! ;-) Anyway, we didn't have much money and would eat just about anything, so the clovey Swiss Steak got eaten. We probably just opened a couple of extra cans of beer to wash it down. 

Thanks for the link to Alton Brown's recipe. I like his style, and in a sense he's the James Beard of this day and age. Interesting to compare the two versions -- and I'm a little surprised to see that Brown's version is actually simpler than Beard's -- which is really easy to make. 

One difference -- Beard says NOT to peel the garlic, which is easier. You just separate the cloves and count them out. The skins hold the garlic together as it turns to a creamy paste, and you can then squeeze it out onto the bread slices. Or some people eat the skins as they get pretty tender and sometimes disappear.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

Scotch, I was just using the term losely I knew from your you guys were pretty young in college, and you guy's had a good excuse to drink. cheers!

Yup your right, Alton's cooking rock, and I was thinking, Well I loved garlic so I pelled 40 cloves in about ten minutes.

 The meat was so tasty I had 2 drum sticks, 2 thighs, and the rest I put away for chicken noodle soup. 



By the way, I normally don't eat anything with chicken, I guess you know It must be really goopd!


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

Maintenance was over and he said the stove was 125 degree's off from what it should have read!


----------

